# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  روش مطالعه قرابت نشر دریافت

## Maryam.kh.k

سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم

----------


## HoSeiN.MD

> سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
> کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم


سلام ، ۲بخش اول کتاب که آموزش رو باید روزنامه وار بخونید 
من خودم هربار با تورق مطالب آموزشی قبلی رو یه نگاه سریع مینداختم
بعد که آموزش تموم شد دوتا انتخاب داری -» از روی یه منبع دیگه شروع کنی تست کار کردن یا طبق روال خود کتاب مفاهیمو بخونی و تستای انتهای هر فصلو کار کنی.

----------


## Matin VT

بهترین روشش اینه که نخونیش
به خودت میای میبینی یه ماه گذشته روی این کتاب وقت گذاشتی چیز خاصی هم یادت نداده

----------


## daniel19

> بهترین روشش اینه که نخونیش
> به خودت میای میبینی یه ماه گذشته روی این کتاب وقت گذاشتی چیز خاصی هم یادت نداده


واقعا تایید

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> بهترین روشش اینه که نخونیش
> به خودت میای میبینی یه ماه گذشته روی این کتاب وقت گذاشتی چیز خاصی هم یادت نداده


چرا؟خیلی ازش تعریف میکنن که..

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Maryam.kh.k


سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم


قرابت رو با تست های موضوعی گاج یاد بگیر نه با این کتاب

*

----------


## shams12

> سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
> کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم


قرابت هامون رو باید دستتون بیاد که مثلا فلان موضوع در بیت هس یا نه (مثلا فنا شدن در راه عشق) هیچ وقت واسه قرابت بیت حفظ نکنید که سر جلسه به مشکل میخورین--------گاج نقره ا ی موضوعی واسه قرابت کشکه چون شما موضوع رو میدونید و... ----مثلا کتاب ادبیات جامع نشر الگو و کتاب قرابت الگو و یا هفت خوان خوبه البته هفت خوان واسه حرفه ای هاست---اضاف کنم:بهتره که یه سری اصطلاح و عبارت رو بلد باشید مثلا (بو) ایهام داره---یا این که شیرین مربوط میتونه باشه به شیرین و فرهاد (میتونه هم دام باشه) این جور چیزا فقط با *تست متنوع* به دست میاد خیلی هم در گیر تست ها ی عجیب غریب نشید(مثلا هر کی یه جواب جدا و درست برای بیت داره!!!!!)-----یه جورایی بعد از مثلا 3 ماه هر روز 25 دقیقه قرابت کار کردن خودتون دیگه قشنگ حس میکنید و دیگه استادین---(البت روخوانی متن درسا هم از کتاب درسی به قرابت کمک میکنه بدونین چی به چیه)-----نیاز نیست یه چیزی رو طوطی وار حفظ کنید

----------


## eli_j_p

قرابت هامون سبطی واسه کسی مفیده که ادبیاتش متوسط رو به بالا باشه بعد اینو که میخونه درک ادبیش دو سه درجه میره بالا 
روشش هم نویسنده تو کانالش توضیح داده

----------


## Bimehr

> بهترین روشش اینه که نخونیش
> به خودت میای میبینی یه ماه گذشته روی این کتاب وقت گذاشتی چیز خاصی هم یادت نداده


نظر شما محترمه.ولی کاملا مخالف حرفتونم.
شاید شما چیزی یاد نگرفتی ولی من به شخصه و خیلی های دیگه با خوندن این کتاب نه تنها خیلی چیز ها یاد گرفتیم بلکه لذت هم بردیم.

----------


## Ebrahim999

> بهترین روشش اینه که نخونیش
> به خودت میای میبینی یه ماه گذشته روی این کتاب وقت گذاشتی چیز خاصی هم یادت نداده


من بعد عيد خوندمش
بخدا به هيچ دردي نخورد
در ظاهر فكر ميكني داري خوب يادميگيري ولي تو ازمون ميبيني به كار نمياد
همون تست زدن مسير درسته

----------


## Bimehr

> سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
> کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم


شما فصل اول این کتاب رو خیلی عادی وبا دقت میخونی و تمریناتش رو حل میکنی.اگه تمرینا رو خوب جواب دادی برو مرحله بعد و گر نه یه مرور داشته باش دوباره.همینجوری ادامه بده تا فصل اول تمام بشه.خیلی هم زوم نکن رو این که بخوای حفظ کنی چیزایی رو که گفته شما تو این فصل فقط باید یاد بگیری چطوری بیت ها رو بخونی.
بعد برو فصل دوم رو که بیت های کتاب درسی رو با مثال های متعدد اورده با دقت مطالعه کن و تست های اخر هر فصل رو بزن.بعد این که کتاب تموم شد برو سراخ تست های سراسری یا ازمون های ازمایشی و ببین چقدر تست قرابت برات راحت شده و لذت ببر.

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> شما فصل اول این کتاب رو خیلی عادی وبا دقت میخونی و تمریناتش رو حل میکنی.اگه تمرینا رو خوب جواب دادی برو مرحله بعد و گر نه یه مرور داشته باش دوباره.همینجوری ادامه بده تا فصل اول تمام بشه.خیلی هم زوم نکن رو این که بخوای حفظ کنی چیزایی رو که گفته شما تو این فصل فقط باید یاد بگیری چطوری بیت ها رو بخونی.
> بعد برو فصل دوم رو که بیت های کتاب درسی رو با مثال های متعدد اورده با دقت مطالعه کن و تست های اخر هر فصل رو بزن.بعد این که کتاب تموم شد برو سراخ تست های سراسری یا ازمون های ازمایشی و ببین چقدر تست قرابت برات راحت شده و لذت ببر.


من از خیلیا شنیدم خوبه..فقط اینکه واقعا این همه نکته فصل اول یادم میمونه؟یعنی مثلا با دیدن یه بیت میشه هما اینارو در نظر گرفت؟

----------


## Bimehr

> من از خیلیا شنیدم خوبه..فقط اینکه واقعا این همه نکته فصل اول یادم میمونه؟یعنی مثلا با دیدن یه بیت میشه هما اینارو در نظر گرفت؟


شما وقتی فصل اول رو میخونید و یه بار مرور میکنید.و همینجور که از اول پیش میرید کم کم و به مرور به خاطر اموزش های قبلی مهارت شما افزایش پیدا میکنه و خودتون احساسش میکنید به طوری که به فصل دوم که میرسید اکثر بیت ها رو خیلی راحت میخونید و مفهومشو درک میکنید که اگه قبل از مطالعه فصل اول سراغ اینا میومدید به این روونی نمیتونستید بخونید.برای من یکی که این جوری بوده.
اون نکته هایی هم که میگید وقتی بیتی رو میخونید و چشمتون به کلمات میوفته ناخوداگاه به ذهنتون میاد.البته بعد از مطالعه خوب فصل اول که تمریناتش رو به توصیه دکتر که گفته پیش برید.

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> شما وقتی فصل اول رو میخونید و یه بار مرور میکنید.و همینجور که از اول پیش میرید کم کم و به مرور به خاطر اموزش های قبلی مهارت شما افزایش پیدا میکنه و خودتون احساسش میکنید به طوری که به فصل دوم که میرسید اکثر بیت ها رو خیلی راحت میخونید و مفهومشو درک میکنید که اگه قبل از مطالعه فصل اول سراغ اینا میومدید به این روونی نمیتونستید بخونید.برای من یکی که این جوری بوده.
> اون نکته هایی هم که میگید وقتی بیتی رو میخونید و چشمتون به کلمات میوفته ناخوداگاه به ذهنتون میاد.البته بعد از مطالعه خوب فصل اول که تمریناتش رو به توصیه دکتر که گفته پیش برید.


ممنونم واقعا...لطف کردین...

----------


## Bimehr

> ممنونم واقعا...لطف کردین...


خواهیش میکنم.بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم برا ارایه هم از منابع دکتر سبطی و اموزش ارایه های ایشون تو سایت الا استفاده کنید که رایگانه.

----------


## zahra.2015

*فک کنم برا دو بخش اموزشی یکم باید زبان فارسی دونست بعدم قرابت و با تست یاد بگیرین شیرین تره بنطرم و بهتر تو ذهن میمیونه روزی  ۲۰ تا ۳۰ تا یا هر چندتا بیشتر بهتر تست بزنید لازم نیس حتما روزی ۲ ساعت باشه از وقت های مردتون استفاده کنید من با همین تست زدن کل سوالات قرابت جواب دادم البته دریافت داشتم اما چون زبان فارسیم داغون بود اصلا کشش این ک برم سمتشو نداشتم شاید اونقدرا هم زبان فارسی نخواد اما من نخوندم دیگه*

----------


## Jaber98

دوست عزیز حدود یک الی دو ماه شما باید صرف این کتاب کنید تا یه درک ادبی ای پیدا کنید که خیلی اصولی بیت ها رو درک کنید 
نگران این نباشید که دو ماه دارم وقت میزارم و هفته دیگه ازمون دارم کنکور دو ماه دیگه نیست ده ماه دیگست 
کتاب رو که تموم کردید نه تنها در قرابت که ارایه و مباحث دیگتون هم پیشرفت می کنه 
بعد از اتمام کتاب پیشنهاد میکنم توی برنامتون به صورت ایتم روزانه ده تست قرابت داشته باشید

----------


## mlt

فصل اول بخونم بعد روزی 10تا تست بزنم بهتر نیست؟فصل دوم نخونم


> دوست عزیز حدود یک الی دو ماه شما باید صرف این کتاب کنید تا یه درک ادبی ای پیدا کنید که خیلی اصولی بیت ها رو درک کنید 
> نگران این نباشید که دو ماه دارم وقت میزارم و هفته دیگه ازمون دارم کنکور دو ماه دیگه نیست ده ماه دیگست 
> کتاب رو که تموم کردید نه تنها در قرابت که ارایه و مباحث دیگتون هم پیشرفت می کنه 
> بعد از اتمام کتاب پیشنهاد میکنم توی برنامتون به صورت ایتم روزانه ده تست قرابت داشته باشید

----------


## Hamid_tig

درباره این کتاب همونطور که خود سبطی گفته که این کتاب به درد آزمون نمیخوره بلکه به درد کنکور میخوره حالا با توجه به هدفتون اگه میخواید تو آزمون ها درصد بالا بزنید اصلا طرف این کتاب نرید ولی اگه هدفتون واسه کنکوره و درصد پایین زدن در آزمون ها حداقل واسه دو ماه واستون مهم نیست این کتاب عالیه ... کلا روش خوندن این کتاب اینه که روش وقت بذارید اونوقته که تاثیرش رو می بینید

----------


## Bimehr

> درباره این کتاب همونطور که خود سبطی گفته که این کتاب به درد آزمون نمیخوره بلکه به درد کنکور میخوره حالا با توجه به هدفتون اگه میخواید تو آزمون ها درصد بالا بزنید اصلا طرف این کتاب نرید ولی اگه هدفتون واسه کنکوره و درصد پایین زدن در آزمون ها حداقل واسه دو ماه واستون مهم نیست این کتاب عالیه ... کلا روش خوندن این کتاب اینه که روش وقت بذارید اونوقته که تاثیرش رو می بینید


اره حرف دوستمون درسته.ولی به مرور که با کتاب پیش برید تو ازمون ها هم به درصد های خوبی میرسید.چون دیگه یاد گرفتین چطوری بیت ها رو درست بخونید. و با درست خوندن تست ها میتونید به قرابت پاسخ بدید.که این که کتاب همین رو اموزش میده.
در صورتی که با تست قرابت زدن بدون اموزش به این تسلط نمیرسید.

----------


## Maryam.kh.k

> اره حرف دوستمون درسته.ولی به مرور که با کتاب پیش برید تو ازمون ها هم به درصد های خوبی میرسید.چون دیگه یاد گرفتین چطوری بیت ها رو درست بخونید. و با درست خوندن تست ها میتونید به قرابت پاسخ بدید.که این که کتاب همین رو اموزش میده.
> در صورتی که با تست قرابت زدن بدون اموزش به این تسلط نمیرسید.


خیلی ممنون از هردوتون...نه چون اختصاصیم قویه خیلی آزمونا مهم نیس انشالله بتونم خب تمومش کنم...

----------


## Bimehr

> خیلی ممنون از هردوتون...نه چون اختصاصیم قویه خیلی آزمونا مهم نیس انشالله بتونم خب تمومش کنم...


انشاالله.موفق باشید.

----------


## seven

> سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
> کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم


سلام کتاب خوبیه ولی خیلی خیلی زمان بره میشع با کتابای دیگ هم به همون نتیجه رسید اگ کنکوری هستید من میگم اصن این کتابو نخونید البته بازم میگم کتاب خیلی خوبیه

----------


## God_of_war

> *فک کنم برا دو بخش اموزشی یکم باید زبان فارسی دونست بعدم قرابت و با تست یاد بگیرین شیرین تره بنطرم و بهتر تو ذهن میمیونه روزی  ۲۰ تا ۳۰ تا یا هر چندتا بیشتر بهتر تست بزنید لازم نیس حتما روزی ۲ ساعت باشه از وقت های مردتون استفاده کنید من با همین تست زدن کل سوالات قرابت جواب دادم البته دریافت داشتم اما چون زبان فارسیم داغون بود اصلا کشش این ک برم سمتشو نداشتم شاید اونقدرا هم زبان فارسی نخواد اما من نخوندم دیگه*


بهترین کامنت رو شما گذاشتی واقعا بخش اموزش به زبان فارسی خیلی نیاز داره در ضمن باور کنید اصلا نیازی به این همه اموزش نیس قراره کنکور بدیم نه اینکه شاعر بشیم من خودم وقتمو با این کتاب تلف کردم چون خیلی خیلی زمان بره و باعث شد کلا از قرابت متنفر شم چون هر وقت میخواستم تست بزنم به هیچ دردم نمیخورد نکته هاش اخرم تو کنکور فهمیدم اصلا نیازی به درگیر کردن خودمون با یه کلمه بیت نیس جالب اینه یه تستم نزدم ۶ ماه تا کنکور ولی ۴ تا قرابت زدم همشم درست بود و باعث شد نگاهم عوض شه چون کلا فک میکردم برای اینکه قرابت بلد باشم باید قرابت هامون سبطی رو بخونم ولی بعد کنکور فهمیدم اگه روزی ۵ تا تست میزدم صد درصد به همه سوالای قرابت کنکور جواب میدادم

----------


## Lara27

> *
> قرابت رو با تست های موضوعی گاج یاد بگیر نه با این کتاب
> 
> *


هر بیت رو میخونیم و مضمونش رو بلد نیستیم یادداشت کنیم و مرور کنیم؟ اصلا فایده داره یا فقط وقت تلف کنیه؟

----------


## liaa

سلام دوستان در رابطه با زبان فارسی هم بگید من اصلا نمی تونم زبان فارسی رو درک کنم پارسال گذاشتم کنار ولی امسال میخوام بخونم از چه منابعی استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pourya78

> سلام دوستان در رابطه با زبان فارسی هم بگید من اصلا نمی تونم زبان فارسی رو درک کنم پارسال گذاشتم کنار ولی امسال میخوام بخونم از چه منابعی استفاده کنم ؟؟؟؟؟


7 خوان خیلی سبز خوبه

----------


## liaa

> 7 خوان خیلی سبز خوبه


من نشرالگو دارم خوب نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pourya78

کمتر گفته حالا اگه میتونید با توضیحات کمش متوجه شید بد نیس



> من نشرالگو دارم خوب نیست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Bimehr

> هر بیت رو میخونیم و مضمونش رو بلد نیستیم یادداشت کنیم و مرور کنیم؟ اصلا فایده داره یا فقط وقت تلف کنیه؟


سلام. این میشه حفظ کردن در حالی که نیاز یه حفظ کردن نیست.شما وقتی یه برداشت کلی از بیت داشته باشی مفهومشو میفهمی و نیاز نیست حفظ کنی.تازه بیت های کنکو تمام خارج از کتابه.
به عنوان مثال:
خوش است اندوه تنهایی کشیدن/اگر باشد امید باز دیدن
مفهوم این بیت میگه.امید به دیدن یار سختی و تلخی دوری از یار رو از بین میبره.
یا رسمی ترش میشه: امید به وصال سختی فراق رو از بین میبره.
خوب این نیاز نیست که شما وقت زیادی رو بزارید این مفهوم ها رو حفظ کنید.شما وقتی یه بار یا دو بار این بیت رو با مفهومش بخونی دیگه هر وقت چشمت به این بیت بیوفته خود به خود مفهومش میاد به ذهنت.بعد چون شما با این مفهوم اشنایی و بیت های نمونه دارای این مفهوم رو خوندی اگه بیت خارج از کتاب هم بدن که دارای این مفهوم باشه رو سریع میفهمی.

----------


## Lara27

> سلام. این میشه حفظ کردن در حالی که نیاز یه حفظ کردن نیست.شما وقتی یه برداشت کلی از بیت داشته باشی مفهومشو میفهمی و نیاز نیست حفظ کنی.تازه بیت های کنکو تمام خارج از کتابه.
> به عنوان مثال:
> خوش است اندوه تنهایی کشیدن/اگر باشد امید باز دیدن
> مفهوم این بیت میگه.امید به دیدن یار سختی و تلخی دوری از یار رو از بین میبره.
> یا رسمی ترش میشه: امید به وصال سختی فراق رو از بین میبره.
> خوب این نیاز نیست که شما وقت زیادی رو بزارید این مفهوم ها رو حفظ کنید.شما وقتی یه بار یا دو بار این بیت رو با مفهومش بخونی دیگه هر وقت چشمت به این بیت بیوفته خود به خود مفهومش میاد به ذهنت.بعد چون شما با این مفهوم اشنایی و بیت های نمونه دارای این مفهوم رو خوندی اگه بیت خارج از کتاب هم بدن که دارای این مفهوم باشه رو سریع میفهمی.


من واقعیتش قرابت دریافت رو ندارم و واقعا پول ندارم بخرم و مجبورم با تست یاد بگیرم
موضوعی دارم با 7خان

----------


## Bimehr

> من واقعیتش قرابت دریافت رو ندارم و واقعا پول ندارم بخرم و مجبورم با تست یاد بگیرم
> موضوعی دارم با 7خان


من نگفتم که فقط با نشر دریافت میتونی موفق بشی. وقتی نمیتونی بخری  به بهترین نحو از داشته هات  استفاده کن.کتاب موضوعی هم از کتاب های خوبه بازاره.من خودم دارمش.
حالا که میخواین با تست یاد بگیرید و اگه ضعیف هم هستین.اول موضوعی رو کار کنید بعد هفت خان.شما موضوعی رو که کار کنید با کل مفهوم های رایج اشنا میشین و پاسخگویی به تست ها براتون راحت میشه.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Lara27


هر بیت رو میخونیم و مضمونش رو بلد نیستیم یادداشت کنیم و مرور کنیم؟ اصلا فایده داره یا فقط وقت تلف کنیه؟


قرابت حتما باید در تست کار بشه
اولش قطعا سخته که مفهوم ابیات رو متوجه بشی
شاید مجبور بشی مفهوم هر بیت رو کنارش بنویسی به قول خودت
اما شک نکن به مرور قلقش میاد دستت و سرعت تست زنیت میره بالا
به نظرم هر شب 10 الی 20 تست قرابت ( یا 10 الی 20 دقیقه تست قرابت ) کار کن مداوم
بعد 1 ماه نتیجه اش رو میبینی
*

----------


## Hans_Landa

> سلام ...دوستان میشه بگین کتاب قرابت هامون سبطی رو چجوری باید بخونم؟مثلا بخش اولش که نحوه خوندن بیت هاس همینطوری مث روزنامه بخونم؟اصلا یادم میمونه؟
> کسایی که استفاده کردن و نتیجه گرفتن لطفا بگن چجوری میخوندن این کتاب رو....ممنونم


فکر می کنم توو مقدمه اش توضیحاتی داده باشه در مورد شیوه ی خوندنش....

----------

